

Check out my startup!  (advice) - wmandrell

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.the-collage.com&#x2F;<p>Open for criticism - will appreciate everything!<p>I started this site a few months ago all by myself and Im well aware of my tech skill level so i understand Ill be getting some of those comments &quot;the call to action buttons look like screenshots of CSS buttons?&quot; haha<p>But I would love to here your POV all around. Thank you so much for your time - it is greatly appreciated.
======
ctruman
Sounds like an interesting product. First reaction is that the background is a
little crazy and a bit distracting from your content. Might change the
background to a light gray.

~~~
wmandrell
Thanks! K How about now? [http://www.the-collage.com/](http://www.the-
collage.com/)

~~~
ctruman
Muccccccch better! Much easier to focus on the center content.

------
wmandrell
[http://www.the-collage.com/](http://www.the-collage.com/)

------
techplex
be sure to redirect you bare domain [http://the-collage.com/](http://the-
collage.com/) to the [http://www.the-collage.com/](http://www.the-
collage.com/) version

~~~
wmandrell
Done. Thank You!

